# Jasper Circle Jig



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=365-260

I ordered the Jasper Circle Jig from parts express a couple of weeks back. I'm building my first set of speakers and I wanted a better hole cutting jig. I used it for the first time in the shop yesterday and I was extremely pleased at the results. Its a well designed jig that attaches to your plunge router for cutting circular holes from 1" to 18-3/16" in diameter in 1/16th" increments. I didn't use the recommended upcut bit as shown in the video, I just used a standard 1/4" straight bit and the hole turned out perfect.


----------

